# Is this sub-forum new? 10.1" netbook into dash?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

So I have thought several times that a netbook would be a perfect replacement for a double din.

I already have microsoft streets and trips (gps program for windows) and you could store ALL your music on the hard drive (no need for a phone or USB or SD, etc)

The "resume" or "hibernate" feature would probably not use much battery power (and I mean the vehicles battery power) but then I remembered you can just use the battery from the netbook.

Standby mode would make the startup time almost instant, and wouldn't use that much power, and then when the car is on, it would charge the netbooks battery.

How plausible (correct word?) does this sound?


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Very, what are your goals though?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

sonikaccord said:


> Very, what are your goals though?


Cheaper/more powerful/useful head unit replacement.

$1,000 for a new double din?

$300 for my netbook which does everything the head unit does, only more powerful and less-limited.

Right?


----------



## topperge (Jul 19, 2009)

The problem with a netbook is obviously the custom work to get it in the dash. You're also going to have to see if you can reverse the screen / extend the video wires. Also you're going to have to figure out input. Most netbooks don't come with touchscreens and mice / remotes / gravity mice are a ***** to use while driving. The guys at mp3car.com have worked a bunch of the problems out though.


----------



## sicmazda6 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been contemplating this very same thing


----------

